# [Astuce] Poster votre code sur Github

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Gentoo depuis près de 10 ans et je trouve que c'est la distribution de prédilection pour le développement.

J'utilise GIT pour gérer mes devs, possibilité de créer des branches, de commiter, de revenir en arrière, de dupliquer du code, etc...

J'ai trouvé l'outil wgetpaste qui permet de poster du code sur le Web via pastebin, bpaste... et surtout Gist.

Je le trouve très agréable à utiliser à partir du moment ou on veux poster du code avec coloration syntaxique sur un dépot web de qualité.

Il suffit s'implement d'emerger wgetpaste et de le configurer ainsi :

```
# emerge -av app-text/wgetpaste

# echo "DEFAULT_SERVICE=gists" > /etc/wgetpaste.d/gentoo-default.conf

# wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Your paste can be seen here: https://gist.github.com/324b2a0161da00104a22

Avec la coloration syntaxique:  https://gist.github.com/5bcf4bbb8b00f8fb8217

----------

## jaypeche

Je poste également l'ebuild de GIST, un outil en ligne de commande performant, écrit en Ruby et basé sur l'API GitHub.

Il est disponible sur mon dépot : https://gist.github.com/jaypeche/9f697a525d4c2f1424bb

Et sur mon overlay : http://www.pingwho.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/overlay/app-text/gist/

La page man de l'appication : http://defunkt.io/gist

Enjoy   :Exclamation: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Il existe déjà plusieurs ebuilds 

- http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-text/bash_gist

- http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-text/gisty

- http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-text/pygist

- http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-text/gistp

 :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

Bonjour,

@Xavier : Je ne savais qu'il existait autant d'outils en ligne de commande pour gist, merçi pour l'info.

La version de gist en Ruby fonctionne très bien, mais ne permet que l'upload vers Gist, il ne permet pas par exemple de cloner son dépot, cela dit un "git clone REPO" classique fait très bien l'affaire.

Je trouve cette application très aboutie car rapide et stable. Peux être devrais-je soumettre mon ebuild sur le bugzilla Gentoo   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonne idée !

Ou au minimum, propose-la pour la mettre dans l'overlay sunrise via le canal IRC.

----------

## jaypeche

@Xavier: J'ai donc suivi tes conseils et en ai discuté sur l'irc de sunrise et il existe le paquet app-text/jist dans la branche officielle. Gist semble être un fork de Jist, ce dernier semble plus complet et mieux maintenu, je ne pense donc pas soumettre mon ebuild qui ferait doublon avec le paquet existant.

Merçi pour ton aide.

http://www.pingwho.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/app-text/jist/

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

